

Show HN: LemmeRead - Read Interesting and Popular Tech News - Raja_K
http://www.lemmeread.com/

======
tobiasu
Needs JS (-1). Maybe pop "tech" news is really a category not served by other
aggregators, but I doubt it. I'm not all convinced why I should use your site
over say HN or reddit.

------
Raja_K
Still working on it. Thought of getting some feedback from you guys. Thanks.

